# Baby Gopher Tortoise



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 10, 2016)

I just purchased a new large piece of property and saw this little guy walking on the road in the area. After an extensive walk on the land, appears this area has a healthy population.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2016)

How exciting. What are your plans for the property? Is it near your existing property?


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 10, 2016)

What a handsome little fellow! Is this new property for more aldabras?


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 10, 2016)

WOW! ! ! !

Are you going for more tortoise??????


----------



## Lemonade (Oct 16, 2016)

Pretty sweet. I'm guessing you're not in Florida, though; right?


----------



## wellington (Oct 16, 2016)

Great find. Is this the same property you were trying to buy like a year or so ago, or a different site?
Plans of its use would be nice of you to share with us


----------



## wellington (Oct 16, 2016)

Lemonade said:


> Pretty sweet. I'm guessing you're not in Florida, though; right?


Yes, he is in Florida


----------



## dmmj (Oct 16, 2016)

if there is a population of desert tortoises on that property will it hinder in anyway your ability to use it?


----------

